# Sweet Sixteen Dress and Cake (Pics)



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My daughter , Bridgette, turned 16 in Aug. I made her this dress and the cake too, for her party. I would have posted it back then, but I didn't know how to post pictures as well as I'm getting now with it. A few months ago it would have taken me 10 years to post a picture.  Thought I would share them.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow TC both the dress and cake are amazing! Good Job! Your daughter looks so proud


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice Baking And Sewing. Your Daughter Is Absolutely Beautiful....

Mum


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you both so much


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

A beautiful young lady, a beautiful dress, and a beautiful dress!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!! :goodjob: 

Shawna


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TAmmy
She's beautiful... When in August? (I have an Aug b'day -so I'm wondering)

And did you make that cake? It's really designer looking.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks again ya'll, I enjoy posting pictures now!   

Angie, August 2nd for my daughter and aug 10 for my son who turned 12. I have a pic of his cake someone....I 'll go post it. I make them from start to finish, even the inside. I don't particularly enjoy making them...  It is hard work and it takes forever. And I mess up at least ten times in the process, and have to start over. I especially hate making wedding cakes, but I have done a few.  I'm not sure if I have pics of those on the computer.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful young lady, wearing an awesome dress! I'm impressed. The cake looks really good too. You are talented, TC!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya'll are all so nice!

Here's my son Shaun's cake for his 12th birthday. He loves Japanese animation stuff. I messed this one up a bit. I tried and tried to sculpt a dragon out of fondant, but I couldn't get the tail right, so in the trash he went.  I use ediable paint for the writing and painting, but it was so hot that day, it kept running.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tammy - you're really talented with those cakes.

I'm impressed.

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Lovely dress, yummy looking cake and a gorgeous young lady!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Your daughter is beautiful. You did a fabulous job on both the dress and cake. 

sgg-Jan


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

All I can say is 'WOW'! 

Winona


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

You are very talented!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Reeking of talent ! I can't cut a sandwich in half, let alone make an attractive cake. You did NOT make that dress !!!!!!! Can't imagine making anything like that. !! S


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

sapphira said:


> Reeking of talent ! I can't cut a sandwich in half, let alone make an attractive cake. You did NOT make that dress !!!!!!! Can't imagine making anything like that. !! S


With the use of fondant, the cakes are not as hard as before with royal icing, for me at least. It covers alot of mistakes  I've never sold any, but made them for family occasions and weddings. I can never sell anything I make because I see all the mistakes and think they look horrible. 

If you saw my "new talent" attempting to make quilt blocks....you would certainly say "You didn't make that dress"


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i agree WOW!!!! I love them both!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't make a pretty cake to save my life... I'm in awe! Those are incredible!
Both the dress and your daughter are beautiful, you should be very proud!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I would love to be able to do even half of some of the things I have seen on this forum. I am in awe of ya'll all the time.  CJ your work is amazing!

I think I am making another cake in Feb (not sure yet) my ex SIL is getting remarried. If I do, I might put together a little tutorial like Angie did, so Ya'll can try it. 

PS Bridgette is a very good girl...I am very lucky to have her.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Your very Blessed!
Mem


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

HI TC;
You did a wonderful job on both the dress and the cake!
tamilee


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Great Job, and it is so nice to see your daughter look so proud. You are a special MOM. My boys have always loved when I make their cakes and anything they can think of for me to make. You are very talented.


----------

